# SA S3X Hub Release and Pricing



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

SA S3X Hub Release and Pricing 
As many of you know - the S3X hub is out

Due to requests on this forum I imported a few sets of S3X wheels in addition to complete bikes; sales on both are good. But the wheels will have to be increased in price.

As many know; I hate price increases and actually base my entire business model on trying to drive prices down.

Unfortunately, the wheels at bikeisland will have to increase in price by 2010.

I am very sorry about this but at least I want anyone who is interested to know ahead of time.

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1708

But at least I was able to improve deal on Clockwork, Hour, Kilo TT {free brakes right now}, and I am reducing the annouced price on new Dawes Deadeye before even posting [drove down from $349 to $319] and even the Timeline I am able to reduce before even posting {was planned at $349 and will be $299} -- continuing to lower SS/FG pricing is my holiday sale - but I expect to continue after holidays as long as workable. {only the S3X wheel deal is sure to end}


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if and where this is available as a hub/shifter only? I would love to build one up with an open pro.


----------



## fightnut (Oct 20, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> ] and even the Timeline I am able to reduce before even posting {was planned at $349 and will be $299} --


I had seen mention of the Dawes Deadeye over on MTBR (anxiously awaiting pics/details on that), but what's the "Timeline" you mentioned here?


----------

